# Best Christmas Gift



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Thought it would be fun to tell others what gift you received this year that you consider the best









I'll start by saying I received a Nightstar LED renewable energy flashlight that's incredibly cool









DW received a Little Red Campfire that she has always wanted that's really neat and gives off some pretty good heat and can also can be used under the awning when it rains









As for the DD there's way too many to choose from









Ed


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Two words. . . . Hot tub! Trying to figure out how to tow it behind the 5er!!!! Cant you see us under the awning with the new hot tub. Now, THAT would be the biggest ******* thing ever!


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

A juicer-getting tired of the fast food on the road, so I'm going to start drinking juice. Now that oughta be different


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

My personalized Happy Camper T-Shirt, it has my name "Clarke" on the hat..........
I did not take a picture of it yet so...........i used a link..............Gift from My DW.............she says i'm always such a happy camper talking to everyone......now they will know my name


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

a Wii with a Wii fit, now I will get into shape


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

darrel - 2 cabela's gift cards
2 bass pro gift cards

katie - garmin gps

happy holidays
darrel & katie


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My DW got me a Craftsman 4-gal. "pancake" shaped air compressor. Now I can take a decent air-compressor with us on long trips, and more easily top off the OB and truck tires before each trip. I have a larger, horizontal 20-gal tank model that my FIL gave me years ago, but it is a pain to get out of the garage and put it back.

I also got three more tools for my Craftsman 19.2 V cordless set - a right-angle drill/driver (for those tight places in the Outback), a twin-tube florescent light (for lighting up the night on camping trips and for working in dark spots), and a 5-1/4" circular (trim) saw. I already have the drill/driver, spot-light, and reciprocating saw (saws-all). There's a couple more tools that will come in handy, too.

But the best present came on Christmas Eve, when State Farm called to say they would pick up most of the tab for removing tree branches from my roof and power lines, trimming up the trees, and cleaning up the yard afterward. Good to have that $1100 back!

Hope all had a safe and Happy Christmas (or Hannuka), and hope everyone has a great new year. I'm sure we'll all face some challenges in the months to come.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I received a family painting. It was a picture that I took whilewe were camping this year. It was taken on the cliff at Bon Echo Park. The cool thing is that the picture is mounted on canvass and it really lookings like someone painted it. You can see the brush strokes.

Thor


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

A VERY SOFT robe, a bottle of Nyquil, and a hotel room with a king size bed.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

atwood 3500 heavy duty electric jack. No more turning that stupid crank!


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

A new Porche. Well not exactly new. The box says 2004 but it's never been taken out of the box.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


>


What is it?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

That is a Ford "Edge"... I never really warmed up to them, until I drove one. Whoa baby! It doesnt compare to my 2008 Mustang Bullitt, but none the less. Oh wait a minute, I dont own a Bullitt. Never mind.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Coleman Cooler (stainless steel). Its all right


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> a Wii with a Wii fit, now I will get into shape


Ditto ...

Actually, DS got it ... but I'm enjoying it nonetheless!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Best Christmas gift - the whole family home (with one new addition that may or may not be permanent - time will tell).


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What is it?


08 Ford Edge SEL - replaced my older Cadillac Catera which was about in need of some serious work. Santa also brought a Plasma TV - via the Dave Ramsey save up plan! LOL


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


>


What is it?
[/quote]

How did Santa get that down the chimney?!

Mike


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Got the Canon EOS 40D. Guess I need to change my signature line....and probably take some pictures.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

RLW7302 said:


> a Wii with a Wii fit, now I will get into shape


Ditto ...

Actually, DS got it ... but I'm enjoying it nonetheless!
[/quote]

my dd got a wii fit from santa its pretty cool except today after playing with it last night and trying to out do my dd i ended up in emergency for a couple of hours when my bum knee acted up.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I got an Outbackers.com hat. While it's not the biggest or most expensive thing, it made for a GREAT gift from Santa.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

The BEST Christmas gift is our family being ALL together on Christmas!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> The BEST Christmas gift is our family being ALL together on Christmas!


I have to agree with that one...









Although, my new diamond hoop earrings run a close second









DS finally got his Wii and I can't seem to pry the two of them apart! (make that three...dh is pretty hooked as well)


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I got a set of tire covers for the OB. When the wife told her daughter that was what I wanted, the daughter's response was something along the lines of that doesn't sound like much of a gift. So DW had to remind her how "practical" ie cheap I am.
Anyhow, I'm happy.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Happy Holidays fellow Outbackers! Kathy here.
Santa was VERY good to this fishing fool. Judi knows that the single most relaxing outdoor activity for me is fly fishing. We've fished the Rapid River in Maine, the Ausable in the Adirondacks, and the Snake in Wyoming. Up until this point we haven't done much from our canoe because we don't have racks for the truck, and now Judi really can't help me load it up.

Well, Algonquin here we come. This is a Seaeagle Fold Cat - essentially an inflatable pontoon bass boat that will serve the bill, beautifully. It's got real seats, real oars, four (FOUR) rod holders, and you can stand to fish in it. It folds up into two (large) bags that will go into the back of the truck, weighs 70 # total, so I can lug it around.

Here's the link for those of you (like me) now drooling for spring! (Know that before Christmas the pricing was much more aggressive, so we got a deal to boot!) Fishing competitions, anyone? Seaeagle Fold Cat

See you all on the water!!!!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

EZ answer. Having the family all together was the best present...including having our son home after his 2008 Afghanistan trip with his new army buddies. He is actually in the air force but he served with an army unit.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

2 new Dell PC's with 20' LCD monitors w/built in web cam and a new Kodak ESP7 printer!!

To the family who got the Ford Edge, you wanna adopt a 42 year old son?? LOL!!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow, lots of nice presents out there! (BTW, my wife loves her Edge, but has to work to pay for it!







)

I double dip with my Birthday on the 21st, but I got a Weber Performer grill for the birthday, and a Blue Ray player for Xmas. DW even gave me a 3 pack of bond films on Blue ray








Now if she'd only let me watch them.... oh well, somethings never change.


----------



## hillwendell (Oct 15, 2021)

I am thinking of buying a Juicer to do a Juices. Is the Omega a good juicer to try? Like the: VRT350W Juicer
I read some juicers leave some fiber but remove most of the pulp. Is there a juicer I can also have in my car that's good or transport?
I know there are low and high speed and vertical and horizontal juicers. Someone told me to blend the kale with water for juicing instead. What do you think of that?


----------



## hillwendell (Oct 15, 2021)

hillwendell said:


> I am thinking of buying a Juicer to do a Juices. Is the Omega a good juicer to try? Like the: VRT350W Juicer
> I read some juicers leave some fiber but remove most of the pulp. Is there a juicer I can also have in my car that's good or transport Best Juicer For Beets And Carrots?
> I know there are low and high speed and vertical and horizontal juicers. Someone told me to blend the kale with water for juicing instead. What do you think of that?


no response


----------

